# Clamoroso: Messi non rinnova col Barça. Ufficiale.



## admin (5 Agosto 2021)

Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.

*Schira: il PSG sta monitorando la situazione di Messi. Al Thani pronto ad aprire il dialogo per mettere sotto contratto l'argentino.*


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.


Lo sapevo che Elliott non ci lasciava giocare tutta la stagione con Castillejo


----------



## JoKeR (5 Agosto 2021)

Pop corn a go-go per queste pagliacciate assurde........

Ormai lo sport non è diventato professionismo: è diventato circo in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## ilPresidente (5 Agosto 2021)

..e se il City finora é stato in disparte..

ahhh nooo
Ho visto l’immagine di Leo sul Duomo!!
Firma per i cartonati perdazzurri?


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.



Pure questo andrà al PSG. Vedrete


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.


Pazzesco.

Certo che Messi avrà un miliardo davvero in banca, non rinuncia nessuno a mezzo euro, pazzesco.


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pazzesco.
> 
> Certo che Messi avrà un miliardo davvero in banca, non rinuncia nessuno a mezzo euro, pazzesco.


non possono registrarlo per i limiti imposti dalla liga, l'accordo era stato trovato.


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.


Clamoroso per la storia del Barca e di Messi ma per il resto è


admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.


Anche i ricchi piangono. ..


----------



## hiei87 (5 Agosto 2021)

Messi - Mbappè - Neymar...e riusciranno a non vincere comunque la Champions


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Agosto 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> non possono registrarlo per i limiti imposti dalla liga, l'accordo era stato trovato.


Cioè? Regola nuova?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pure questo andrà al PSG. Vedrete


Roba da 50 gol minimi in quel campionato osceno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.


Il comunicato è molto più articolato di così. Guerra aperta alla Liga. 

Occhio alla superlega regà..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Agosto 2021)

Dovevano mantenere la parola data e lasciarlo andare già dalla scorsa stagione,invece hanno insistito....

Detto questo,prenderò i pop corn se dovesse andare a parigi.
Tanto la champions non la vincono neanche così


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.


.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dovevano mantenere la parola data e lasciarlo andare già dalla scorsa stagione,invece hanno insistito....
> 
> Detto questo,prenderò i pop corn se dovesse andare a parigi.
> Tanto la champions non la vincono neanche così


voi sognate, il calcio europeo é stato venduto ai cammellieri.
L’avete visto il meccanismo che sostituisce il fairplay finanziario?

Praticamente puoi spendere tutto quello che vuoi se hai uno stato dietro che salda tutti i conti e se proprio spendi un fantastilion, la Uefa non gli da i premi per le coppe ma se li tiene per se e li distribuisce tra i suoi dirigenti.

Tutti contenti, Lo sceicco che puó fare la collezione di figurine e Ceferin che oltre a non avere contro la superlega non distribuisce piú neanche i premi per le coppe.

Se le,big di Italia Spagna e Germania vogliono competere devono inventarsi qualcosa, altrimenti staranno decenni a guardare le squadre di premier e quelle degli sceicchi.


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2021)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Cioè? Regola nuova?



salary cup della liga, per registrare messi e altri giocatori dovevano ridurre di un tot il monte ingaggi


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Agosto 2021)

andrà in premier o al psg, ormai chi cerca ingaggi superiori ai 5 milioni può finire solo lì.
In italia e spagna c'è una crisi che fa paura, in germania a parte il bayern non danno di sicuro 5 milioni a nessuno le altre, in francia uguale escluso il psg. Ormai chi insegue i soldi o va in premier o al psg, fine, non ci sono tante alternative ormai.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> andrà in premier o al psg, ormai chi cerca ingaggi superiori ai 5 milioni può finire solo lì.
> In italia e spagna c'è una crisi che fa paura, in germania a parte il bayern non danno di sicuro 5 milioni a nessuno le altre, in francia uguale escluso il psg. Ormai chi insegue i soldi o va in premier o al psg, fine, non ci sono tante alternative ormai.


Il sistema sta collassando semplicemente.

Mi aspetto una stagione calcistica tribolata a dir poco, secondo me si rischia il blocco delle competizioni.. E non a causa covid


----------



## unbreakable (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.


mi immagino se andrà al psg con i suoi amiconi di maria e neymar come se la rideranno nei confronti di dollarumma ..del tipo o sù raga sto qua manco un pallone sa stoppare


----------



## JoKeR (5 Agosto 2021)

Sono contento, come già detto dopo il caso superlega, cui ero favorevolissimo con i dovuti accorgimenti, spero il sistema calcio implodi.

Non venitemi a fare il paragone con la serie a anni '90 perchè se lo fate significa che non sapete quello di cui parlate e come sono andate sul serio le cose.

Il calcio di oggi è inguardabile e io (non è un vanto, ma solo un dato di fatto) ho tele più dal 1993.

Vomito.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Agosto 2021)

Qui secondo me non ci stiamo rendendo conto della gravità e della portata del comunicato del Barca. Hanno praticamente accusato la Liga di essere la colpevole del mancato rinnovo di Messi.

La stessa Liga che solo qualche anno fa minacciava il PSG e guerre legali perché voleva comprare Neymar..


Il comunicato della Superlega di una settimana fa... Occhio che qua salta il banco.


----------



## unbreakable (5 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Messi - Mbappè - Neymar...e riusciranno a non vincere comunque la Champions


con pochettino è realmente possibile..anche se ammetto si deve impegnare pure lui


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pure questo andrà al PSG. Vedrete


Scontato.


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2021)

*Schira: il PSG sta monitorando la situazione di Messi. Al Thani pronto ad aprire il dialogo per mettere sotto contratto l'argentino.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Qui secondo me non ci stiamo rendendo conto della gravità e della portata del comunicato del Barca. Hanno praticamente accusato la Liga di essere la colpevole del mancato rinnovo di Messi.
> 
> La stessa Liga che solo qualche anno fa minacciava il PSG e guerre legali perché voleva comprare Neymar..
> 
> ...


La Liga ha messo una sorta di Salary cap.

Quando dicevo come la cultura europea non fosse compatibile con il Salary cap, soprattutto se maccheronico….

infatti citavo l’i possibilitá di rinnovare i propri giocatori perché al limite del cap


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Qui secondo me non ci stiamo rendendo conto della gravità e della portata del comunicato del Barca. Hanno praticamente accusato la Liga di essere la colpevole del mancato rinnovo di Messi.
> 
> La stessa Liga che solo qualche anno fa minacciava il PSG e guerre legali perché voleva comprare Neymar..
> 
> ...


Sostanzialmente …. Beccatevi il calciodellaggente


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.
> 
> *Schira: il PSG sta monitorando la situazione di Messi. Al Thani pronto ad aprire il dialogo per mettere sotto contratto l'argentino.*


Abbiamo il nostro 10


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Agosto 2021)

Psg Lens in ligue 1 diventerà tipo amichevole del giovedì... ne risente anche lo spettacolo secondo me mettere i primi 3 al mondo tutti al psg.


----------



## David Drills (5 Agosto 2021)

Ma meglio, quanto ha preso Messi quest'anno? E per vincere cosa, la Coppa del Re?


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Schira: il PSG sta monitorando la situazione di Messi. Al Thani pronto ad aprire il dialogo per mettere sotto contratto l'argentino.*


PSG o City, non credo ci siano alternative.

Voglio solo dire che a noi servirebbe un trequartista..... chi ha orecchie per intendere intenda.


----------



## 1X2 (5 Agosto 2021)

Ecco perché ci siamo sfilati per Kaio Jorge…


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La Liga ha messo una sorta di Salary cap.
> 
> Quando dicevo come la cultura europea non fosse compatibile con il Salary cap, soprattutto se maccheronico….
> 
> infatti citavo l’i possibilitá di rinnovare i propri giocatori perché al limite del cap


Il salary Cap ha senso solo se lo fanno tutte le squadre che giocano la stessa competizione.
Quindi benissimo per le squadre spagnole che non giocano l'Europa... Ma poi quando esci dal proprio paese e ti ritrovi a dovere gareggiare contro squadre che spendono il triplo e tu non lo puoi fare, non perché non hai i soldi ma perché c'è una legge che colpisce certi club e non li altri... Beh direi che pure io sarei furioso.

Però qui sto ovviamente parlando del fatto che un club possa spendere quei soldi.
Invece sembra che il Barca non ne abbia la possibilità in questo momento... Quindi non capisco per cosa stanno piangendo.

O non hanno problemi finanziari e quindi sono incazzat (giustamente) o non hanno soldi e allora non capisco perché sono contro la legge che impedisce di spendere soldi 

Qualcuno mi può spiegare?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pure questo andrà al PSG. Vedrete


Ma è scontato tra ingaggio
Mbappe che non rinnova
Gli amiconi Neymar e Di Maria
Cioè ieri ho visto una foto di gruppo
dove c'erano i giocatori del PSG insieme a lui (ovviamente in vacanza)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Agosto 2021)

Ecco perchè abbiamo portato a termine la cessione di Hauge in fretta e furia e messo da parte il tesoretto !
Serviva per lui !  

P.S Ma quanto sono scarso con photoshop ? a mia discolpa posso dire che la faccia di Zaccardo mi incuteva timore


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> PSG o City, non credo ci siano alternative.
> 
> Voglio solo dire che a noi servirebbe un trequartista..... chi ha orecchie per intendere intenda.


Sta arrivando...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Messi - Mbappè - Neymar...e riusciranno a non vincere comunque la Champions


No Mbappe andrà al Real Madrid
Doppia beffa per il barca tra l'altro


----------



## hiei87 (5 Agosto 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> No Mbappe andrà al Real Madrid
> Doppia beffa per il barca tra l'altro


Mi stupirei se lo sceicco lo vendesse. Più facile vada l'anno prossimo a zero, tanto a loro che gliene frega di monetizzare?


----------



## Andris (5 Agosto 2021)

non mi fido di questa faccenda, nonostante l'annuncio che potrebbe essere ancora un'accusa a Tebas visto che parlano di accordo trovato quindi la colpa è solo del presidente della lega nella mente dei tifosi.
temo che all'ombra ci siano gruppi di pressione per non perdere Messi dalla Liga, a meno che non vada clamorosamente al Real Madrid


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Agosto 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> No Mbappe andrà al Real Madrid
> Doppia beffa per il barca tra l'altro


Che poi mbappe chi glielo fa fare di lasciare i veri "galacticos" del calcio attuali per andare al real dove tra un anno smettono modric kroos e dove in difesa giocano con nacho.... non vorrei sia solo una finta per ottenere più soldi nella negoziazione con lo sceicco, alla fine


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2021)

non escluderei che questo sia un tentativo per mettere pressione alla liga venendo incontro alle esigenze del barca. vediamo se tebas tiene le palle sul serio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi stupirei se lo sceicco lo vendesse. Più facile vada l'anno prossimo a zero, tanto a loro che gliene frega di monetizzare?


Qualche volta ci sta 
non fa sempre bene fare la figura dello stupido o sprecone..


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Agosto 2021)

E comunque più del psg/leonardo/sceicco/uefa mi fa schifo Icardi... questo ha davanti neymar, mbappe, messi, di maria e dichiara che spera di restare al psg a vita. Solo per prendersi quei 10 milioni annui, fregandosene ZERO del lato sportivo e della sua carriera. Che schifo è?


----------



## numero 3 (5 Agosto 2021)

Ma Calhanoglu e Messi sono compatibili?
La "10" chi la prende? E se poi ritorna Eriksen chi glielo dice a Modric che la "10" non sarà più sua?
Tempi grami alla Pinetina.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.
> 
> *Schira: il PSG sta monitorando la situazione di Messi. Al Thani pronto ad aprire il dialogo per mettere sotto contratto l'argentino.*


Ma quale PSG dai, siamo seri... 
Ci sono tanti punti che fanno capire come andranno a finire le cose:

- a una certa squadra serve un trequartista/ala destra
- una certa squadra ha lasciato appositamente Kaio Jorge 
- una certa squadra ha appena venduto un norvegese facendo una super plusvalenza 
- una certa squadra torna in Champions dopo tanti anni, il che "cambierà tutto" 

È già scritto dove andrà Messi


----------



## David Drills (5 Agosto 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma quale PSG dai, siamo seri...
> Ci sono tanti punti che fanno capire come andranno a finire le cose:
> 
> - a una certa squadra serve un trequartista/ala destra
> ...


Già me lo vedo in ballottaggio con Casti alla prima. Con Casti che sarà preferito perchè "conosce già gli schemi" (cit. Jean Paul)


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Qualche volta ci sta
> non fa sempre bene fare la figura dello stupido o sprecone..


Ma cosa vuoi che paghi il Real se pure loro sono con le pezze al deretano...


----------



## Andris (5 Agosto 2021)

inquietante che senza Messi hanno quattro volte più attaccanti di noi



>


----------



## sacchino (5 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> voi sognate, il calcio europeo é stato venduto ai cammellieri.
> L’avete visto il meccanismo che sostituisce il fairplay finanziario?
> 
> Praticamente puoi spendere tutto quello che vuoi se hai uno stato dietro che salda tutti i conti e se proprio spendi un fantastilion, la Uefa non gli da i premi per le coppe ma se li tiene per se e li distribuisce tra i suoi dirigenti.
> ...


Basterebbe non partecipare


----------



## King of the North (5 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Che poi mbappe chi glielo fa fare di lasciare i veri "galacticos" del calcio attuali per andare al real dove tra un anno smettono modric kroos e dove in difesa giocano con nacho.... non vorrei sia solo una finta per ottenere più soldi nella negoziazione con lo sceicco, alla fine


Il PSG rimane comunque un insieme di figurine, senza storia e senza l’appeal delle grandi. Inutile poi fare paragoni per le rose delle due squadre:
il PSG ad oggi ha vinto zero champion’s League. Un giocatore preferisce il Real tutta la vita


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.
> 
> *Schira: il PSG sta monitorando la situazione di Messi. Al Thani pronto ad aprire il dialogo per mettere sotto contratto l'argentino.*



Va all'Inter


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2021)

Non capisco chi prova astio verso il PSG.
Fanno BENISSIMO, usano soldi veri, mica indebitano la società di calcio.

Solo una frase dovreste dire: beati loro.

Praticamente si vive questa cosa del PSG che spende come se fosse qualcosa di antisportivo o anti-qualcosa.

Però al tempo stesso si sarebbe d'accordissimi (e solo perché il Milan ci è dentro) nel fare una SuperLega CHIUSA che concentrerebbe tutti i soldi in una quindicina di società fott...endo tutte le altre e che in più renderebbe (cosa che piu preme a me personalmente) il calcio noiosissimo.

Che spettacolo! La coerenza!

È il turno dei tifosi del PSG di godere adesso, non rosichiamo, finirà pure per loro prima o poi e toccherà a qualcun'altro.


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2021)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Cioè? Regola nuova?


La Liga ha di fatto introdotto un salary cap per ogni squadra in base al loro fatturato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi prova astio verso il PSG.
> Fanno BENISSIMO, usano soldi veri, mica indebitano la società di calcio.
> 
> Solo una frase dovreste dire: beati loro.
> ...


Io ero contrario a quella porcata della Superleague.
E non trovo astio verso il psg,anzi....mi divertirò a vederli fallire in champions,quando le figurine incontreranno le vere squadre  

Detto questo,la uefa ha abolito il fair play finanziario,quindi fanno bene a spendere e spandere.


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Il PSG rimane comunque un insieme di figurine, senza storia e senza l’appeal delle grandi. Inutile poi fare paragoni per le rose delle due squadre:
> il PSG ad oggi ha vinto zero champion’s League. Un giocatore preferisce il Real tutta la vita


non avrei questa certezza. se uno vuole vincere la champions nei prossimi 3 anni secondo me va a parigi, purtroppo il passato conta niente


----------



## ARKANA (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.
> 
> *Schira: il PSG sta monitorando la situazione di Messi. Al Thani pronto ad aprire il dialogo per mettere sotto contratto l'argentino.*


Ho letto che entrambi le parti sono dispiaciute...se messi era così legato al barcellona poteva tranquillamente prendere uno stipendio "normale" per un paio d'anni e poi magari entrare in dirigenza, evidentemente però l'amore per i soldi ha prevalso sull'amore per un club che l'ha preso bambino e l'ha aiutato a diventare ciò che è oggi


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pure questo andrà al PSG. Vedrete



Per forza. Nessun'altro gli da tale ingaggio, manco il City che ha già preso l'inglese. Messi al PSG potrebbe muovere Mbappè verso Madrid.


----------



## Dexter (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.
> 
> *Schira: il PSG sta monitorando la situazione di Messi. Al Thani pronto ad aprire il dialogo per mettere sotto contratto l'argentino.*


Se il Barca non rinnova Messi, la Juve non acquista Locatelli, l'Inter vende Lukaku...Diaz e Saelemaker titolari e tutti muti. Altrimenti tifate piesseggeee!1!1!1!1!1!!1!1


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> non avrei questa certezza. se uno vuole vincere la champions nei prossimi 3 anni secondo me va a parigi, purtroppo il passato conta niente



Mah. Ricordo ancora Kakà quando doveva ormai nel lontano 2008 andare al City, squadra che avrebbe vinto tutto. Da allora ha vinto zero coppe dei campioni, per inciso, e di soldi spesi non stiamo nemmeno a fare i conti. 

Il PSG non si scosta di tanto. Magari per la legge dei grandi numeri una coppa campioni la vincerà. Ma ripeto fino alla nausea, non potrà mai comprare:
- storia
- un campionato competitivo


----------



## Hellscream (5 Agosto 2021)

Trollface


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Agosto 2021)

Ma quanto prendeva di stipendio Messi? Ho letto che avevano l'accordo per il 50% in meno dell'ingaggio. Se manco la metà basta per stare nei conti, che razza di stipendio aveva?


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi prova astio verso il PSG.
> Fanno BENISSIMO, usano soldi veri, mica indebitano la società di calcio.
> 
> Solo una frase dovreste dire: beati loro.
> ...


Vaglielo a dire al Lille o al Marsiglia o a chiunque giochi in Ligue 1 che per i prossimi 10 anni avranno foooorse una probabilità di vincere qualcosa in Francia se gli astri si allineano. Con soli 2 posti disponibili per 18 squadre per « sognare »la Champions. Se questo non è noioso allora non so proprio cosa lo sia 

Differenze con la SL non ne vedo parlando di coerenza, si tratta solo di allargare il numero di competitors e che renderebbe il tutto più interessante.

La Champions nelle fasi finali conterrà sempre 4 inglesi, 1 francese… se questa non è SL


----------



## ARKANA (5 Agosto 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> non possono registrarlo per i limiti imposti dalla liga, l'accordo era stato trovato.


Da quello che ho capito i limiti imposti sono sul tetto salariale, se si sono accordati per (sparo una cifra a caso) 40 milioni all'anno per 2/3 anni, e questa offerta supera il limite salariale, le opzioni sono due: o messi si riduce lo stipendio o il contratto non può essere firmato, stasera abbiamo saputo cosa ha scelto l'argentino


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io ero contrario a quella porcata della Superleague.
> E non trovo astio verso il psg,anzi....mi divertirò a vederli fallire in champions,quando le figurine incontreranno le vere squadre
> 
> Detto questo,la uefa ha abolito il fair play finanziario,quindi fanno bene a spendere e spandere.


Ma si.

Il Milan di Berlusconi, l'Inter di Moratti, il Real dei Galacticos, il Barca degli ultimi anni, poi Abhramovic, il City, il calcio va cosi da sempre.

Chiaro, tempi e situazioni cambiano fra le varie epoche, ma non facciamo le verginelle.


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma quanto prendeva di stipendio Messi? Ho letto che avevano l'accordo per il 50% in meno dell'ingaggio. Se manco la metà basta per stare nei conti, che razza di stipendio aveva?


Messi prendeva sui 70 mln lordi, bonus e premi eslusi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi prova astio verso il PSG.
> Fanno BENISSIMO, usano soldi veri, mica indebitano la società di calcio.
> 
> Solo una frase dovreste dire: beati loro.
> ...


ma come puoi paragonare una lega SEMIchiusa dove a spendere sarebbero in 20 con quello che sta succedendo adesso???

detto questo io non sono invidioso ne arrabbiato col psg, il calcio fa schifo da 10 anni e farà schifo anche il prossimo anno.


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah. Ricordo ancora Kakà quando doveva ormai nel lontano 2008 andare al City, squadra che avrebbe vinto tutto. Da allora ha vinto zero coppe dei campioni, per inciso, e di soldi spesi non stiamo nemmeno a fare i conti.
> 
> Il PSG non si scosta di tanto. Magari per la legge dei grandi numeri una coppa campioni la vincerà. Ma ripeto fino alla nausea, non potrà mai comprare:
> - storia
> - un campionato competitivo


Vero, ma siamo anni luce da quella situazione. In quel calcio i riferimenti erano real e barcellona, se seguivi il lato sportivo dovevi andare li, non ci pioveva. Da altre parti prendevi solo più soldi ma a livello tecnico c'era un abisso nella scelta. 

Ora è diverso, non solo vai al psg perché ti da più soldi: ci vai perché questi qua giocano con donnarumma, hakimi, ramos, marquinhos, verratti, wainaldum, mbappe, neymar, di maria, messi. Se punti a vincere la champions SAI che andando lì avrai buone chance nei prossimi 2 o 3 anni. I giocatori per assurdo in questa situazione che si è andata a creare e con la crisi che c'e in giro potrebbero scegliere di andare al PSG anche se da altre parti gli offrissero più soldi, si è ribaltato il mondo.
Un pò come avviene con i veterani in Nba che vanno a giocare nella squadra piu forte al minimo salariale esclusivamente per portarsi a casa l'anello dopo una carriera.

Secondo me andarsene ora dal psg è difficilissimo, poi oh, magari mbappe se ne va veramente (magari ha litigato con qualcuno che ne sappiamo)


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (5 Agosto 2021)

Andrà a Maiemi.


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho capito i limiti imposti sono sul tetto salariale, se si sono accordati per (sparo una cifra a caso) 40 milioni all'anno per 2/3 anni, e questa offerta supera il limite salariale, le opzioni sono due: o messi si riduce lo stipendio o il contratto non può essere firmato, stasera abbiamo saputo cosa ha scelto l'argentino


La Liga ha preso una decisione forte, mettere un tetto salariale non permetterà più a Real Madrid o Barcellona di andare a prendere il miglior giocatore (o giù di li) migliore al mondo. Ma forse visto che i club da soli non sanno darsi un freno, per poi piangere il morto, l'unico modo per salvare loro il bilancio è mettere dei tetti di spesa.


----------



## chicagousait (5 Agosto 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Trollface
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1179


Che ci sta a fare l'Inter tra le probabili squadre? Mica è Fifa 2022 

È molto probabile che vada a far numero numero delle figurine panini del PSG


----------



## gabri65 (5 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha comunicato ufficialmente che Leo Messi non rinnoverà col club catalano. Si consuma, dunque, il clamoroso divorzio.
> 
> *Schira: il PSG sta monitorando la situazione di Messi. Al Thani pronto ad aprire il dialogo per mettere sotto contratto l'argentino.*



Eccellente.

Comunque tanto il Barca era finito da un pezzo. Bene che ritornino nella fogna, il sogno è finito.

Per quanto riguarda il tipo, lo si era dipinto come una specie di grande uomo, legato al club. Ma certo, come no.

Grandissimo giocatore, certo. Ma ha avuto bisogno del Barca come il Barca di lui, né più né meno. Lui ha avuto solo bisogno della sua comfort zone, e probabilmente di soldi che adesso mancano.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Agosto 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho capito i limiti imposti sono sul tetto salariale, se si sono accordati per (sparo una cifra a caso) 40 milioni all'anno per 2/3 anni, e questa offerta supera il limite salariale, le opzioni sono due: o messi si riduce lo stipendio o il contratto non può essere firmato, stasera abbiamo saputo cosa ha scelto l'argentino


Nel nuovo contratto c’è una clausola « "speciale"  

Doveva essere un contratto quadriennale alla metà di quanto prendeva, circa 25M netti. La clausola dava la possibilità a Messi di liberarsi gratuitamente dopo 2 anni per andare a giocare nella MLS, ed il Barca avrebbe dovuto versargli i due anni restanti.

In pratica avrebbe spalmato lo stipendio, ma avrebbe comunque preso lo stesso ingaggio percepito quest’anno, cioè 50M


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Vero, ma siamo anni luce da quella situazione. In quel calcio i riferimenti erano real e barcellona, se seguivi il lato sportivo dovevi andare li, non ci pioveva. Da altre parti prendevi solo più soldi ma a livello tecnico c'era un abisso nella scelta.
> 
> Ora è diverso, non solo vai al psg perché ti da più soldi: ci vai perché questi qua giocano con donnarumma, hakimi, ramos, marquinhos, verratti, wainaldum, mbappe, neymar, di maria, messi. Se punti a vincere la champions SAI che andando lì avrai buone chance nei prossimi 2 o 3 anni. I giocatori per assurdo in questa situazione che si è andata a creare e con la crisi che c'e in giro potrebbero scegliere di andare al PSG anche se da altre parti gli offrissero più soldi, si è ribaltato il mondo.
> Un pò come avviene con i veterani in Nba che vanno a giocare nella squadra piu forte al minimo salariale esclusivamente per portarsi a casa l'anello dopo una carriera.
> ...



Ho visto il Real dei galacticos prendere ogni anno un paio di migliori calciatori al mondo e non vincere nulla di decente. Per tornare a vincere la coppa dei campioni l'hanno fatto attraverso un progetto di crescita di giovani. Si, hanno preso giovani come Marcelo, Ramos, Casemiro, Benzema, Asensio, Carvajal, Varane e li hanno fatti crescere in un progetto...nella quale hanno inserito il fenomeno per eccellenza che alzasse l'asticella, Cristiano. Loro non hanno cercato figurine, hanno costruito e cresciuto un gruppo. Cosi si vince, cosi si apre un ciclo.

Mbappè se ne va perchè il Madrid è il Madrid, ed il PSG quel blasone non ce l'avrà mai.


----------



## Raryof (5 Agosto 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sono contento, come già detto dopo il caso superlega, cui ero favorevolissimo con i dovuti accorgimenti, spero il sistema calcio implodi.
> 
> Non venitemi a fare il paragone con la serie a anni '90 perchè se lo fate significa che non sapete quello di cui parlate e come sono andate sul serio le cose.
> 
> ...


La super Lega doveva nascere già 20-24 anni fa, invece da allora il calcio si è semplicemente inginocchiato al volere dei procuratori, delle istituzioni e all'avidigia dei calciatori che nel frattempo si sono visti aumentare il costo dei cartellini e quindi pure gli stipendi.
Adesso invece siamo in una fase in cui le società non possono regalare i soldi, pochissime possono fare grosse spese e diversi club hanno un bisogno terribile di disfarsi di questi costi inutili (di giocatori tra l'altro vecchiotti e logori), cose che fino a 3-4 anni fa sarebbero state impossibili perché i club esigevano di essere tutelati per non perdere i migliori giocatori, adesso con la pandemia va bene tutto, i giocatori non rinunciano a nulla e certi club con debiti più grandi di 3/4 di Africa messa assieme si disfano di Messi come se nulla fosse, oppure cedono il Lukaku perché dopo aver fatto fatica a prendere lo stipendio nell'ultimo anno alcuni vogliono guadagnare di più altrove.
Io penso che la SL non dovesse servire per aumentare i guadagni e quindi per permettersi di pagare tanto quei mercenari che sono i calciatori da sempre, ma dovesse servire più che altro per staccarsi dai burocrati massoni europei, dalla Uefa, dalle istituzioni calcistiche nazionali che sono il vero cancro del calcio del paese e hanno sempre sfruttato i grandi club per fare i propri interessi sulla base dell'"amore vero" per il calcio del popolo che non può essere cambiato, capite? capite il marcio dove sta?
Se la SL dovesse servire per cambiare il calcio e per introdurre dei salary cup ferrei, delle regole serie atte a mantenere un equilibrio finanziario non basato sulla vittoria e sugli introiti ma sulla gestione delle risorse, tante, che il prodotto calcio può avere rispetto ad altri sport allora benissimo, che si faccia pure, in quel caso ci sarebbero soldi a valanga ma regole ben chiare, non fpf imbarazzanti e incapibili, regolabili a seconda del club e della sua importanza, tutti i club avrebbero maggiori guadagni e potrebbero regolarsi tra di loro senza problemi e senza avere bisogno di spendere 300 mln per il Messi di turno visto che in futuro tutti i giocatori importanti lasceranno il proprio club a 0 visto che già ora tutti club più grossi hanno in corso un reset finanziario mica male.
E' difficile, difficilissimo, perché i grandi club non verranno lasciati andare, fanno troppo comodo, ma chi doveva garantire l'equilibrio in tutti questi anni ha toppato perché doveva garantire un maggiore "equilibrio" alle proprie tasche, riempendole entrambe per bene e in egual misura, hanno introdotto dei sistemi di monitoraggio imbarazzanti, hanno lasciato fare ai procuratori, hanno punito, per modo di dire, chi poteva essere punito e non hanno toccato chi non poteva essere punito, tutto pur di garantirsi maggiori guadagni e la sopravvivenza del carrozzone di incapaci di cui fanno capo alla Uefa.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma come puoi paragonare una lega SEMIchiusa dove a spendere sarebbero in 20 con quello che sta succedendo adesso???
> 
> detto questo io non sono invidioso ne arrabbiato col psg, il calcio fa schifo da 10 anni e farà schifo anche il prossimo anno.


Mi gioco i cogl..oni che se OGGI il Milan avesse la potenza del PSG tu e bucciadinho non sareste qui ad invocarla.

Si chiama ipocrisia.

Su, che siamo tutti adulti e vaccinati ( sognavo di dirlo  ).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Messi prendeva sui 70 mln lordi, bonus e premi eslusi.


Quindi tipo Ronaldo intorno ai 30 netti, con l'accordo vecchio sarebbe andato a 15 in pratica. Stipendio alto, ma non mostruoso considerando che è il miglior giocatore al mondo. Il barca deve avere i conti distrutti se non riesce a far star dentro uno stipendio di 15 a Messi. Ci metti poi gli sponsor a parte e arriva pure a 20 senza problemi


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi gioco i cogl..oni che se OGGI il Milan avesse la potenza del PSG tu e bucciadinho non sareste qui ad invocarla.
> 
> Si chiama ipocrisia.
> 
> Su, che siamo tutti adulti e vaccinati ( sognavo di dirlo  ).


Di sicuro non ne sarei dispiaciuto 

Credimi se ti dico che non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo quello che sta facendo il PSG, e se lo facesse il Milan non mi strappo certo i capelli eh  , ma questo non mi impedirebbe di coglierne le incongruenze e le cose negative. Su questo puoi starne certo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi gioco i cogl..oni che se OGGI il Milan avesse la potenza del PSG tu e bucciadinho non sareste qui ad invocarla.
> 
> Si chiama ipocrisia.
> 
> Su, che siamo tutti adulti e vaccinati ( sognavo di dirlo  ).


allora li perderesti. sono uno di quelli tra l'altro che non mette in croce la proprietà perchè non sfora il bilancio.
un po' ok ma a me piace tifare una squadra con gente di cuore, mica un branco di mercenari. ma cosa li tifi da fare quelli del psg? mica meglio la difesa degli invincibili con un sacco di gente dal vivaio e 3 stranieri fuoriclasse? così ha un senso, come il psg non ha senso.
poi una squadra italiana deve avere degli italiani. quelli del psg vinceranno forse e che soddisfazione ci sarà? come vincere contro dei bambini.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Di sicuro non ne sarei dispiaciuto
> 
> Credimi se ti dico che non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo quello che sta facendo il PSG, e se lo facesse il Milan non mi strappo certo i capelli eh  , ma questo non mi impedirebbe di coglierne le incongruenze e le cose negative. Su questo puoi starne certo.





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> allora li perderesti. sono uno di quelli tra l'altro che non mette in croce la proprietà perchè non sfora il bilancio.
> un po' ok ma a me piace tifare una squadra con gente di cuore, mica un branco di mercenari. ma cosa li tifi da fare quelli del psg? mica meglio la difesa degli invincibili con un sacco di gente dal vivaio e 3 stranieri fuoriclasse? così ha un senso, come il psg non ha senso.
> poi una squadra italiana deve avere degli italiani. quelli del psg vinceranno forse e che soddisfazione ci sarà? come vincere contro dei bambini.


Pinocchi!

Manco se lo avessi visto coi miei occhi, ci crederei che quando il Milan dominava il mondo voi stavate nella vostra stanzetta a preoccuparvi perché il Milan era troppo potente rispetto agli altri!


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pinocchi!
> 
> Manco se lo avessi visto coi miei occhi, ci crederei che quando il Milan dominava il mondo voi stavate nella vostra stanzetta a preoccuparvi perché il Milan era troppo potente rispetto agli altri!


Io ho visto il Milan alzarla due volte, ho "vinto" il mio primo scudetto a 6 anni con Zaccheroni. Il Milan che ho visto io non mi sembra molto comparabile con questo PSG. Loro Pirlo, Kaka e Seedorf non possono proprio farli come colpi per etica ed esigenze, noi ci vivevamo assieme ad ottimi colpi (non certo miliardari) alla Nesta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pinocchi!
> 
> Manco se lo avessi visto coi miei occhi, ci crederei che quando il Milan dominava il mondo voi stavate nella vostra stanzetta a preoccuparvi perché il Milan era troppo potente rispetto agli altri!


se per te il milan ha fatto come il psg......... per me non esiste paragone.
c'è sta leggenda che il milan ha speso chissà che.... lo ha fatto forse solo un paio d'anni nei primi anni 90. quando oltretutto non ha vinto la coppa. 
il milan non ha comprato platini, maradona, baggio. ha comprato papin e basta di palloni d'oro, gli altri ce li siam fatti in casa. o non conosci bene la storia o non so come tu possa fare questi paragoni.


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho capito i limiti imposti sono sul tetto salariale, se si sono accordati per (sparo una cifra a caso) 40 milioni all'anno per 2/3 anni, e questa offerta supera il limite salariale, le opzioni sono due: o messi si riduce lo stipendio o il contratto non può essere firmato, stasera abbiamo saputo cosa ha scelto l'argentino



non proprio, l'accordo era stato trovato con ingaggio dimezzato, avrebbe preso 20 mil il primo anno. ma ora sta venendo fuori un'altra ragione della rottura, la liga ha imposto al barca di mollare la superlega e accettare i soldi del fondo che però porterebbe svantaggi alla lunga (motivo per il quale il Real Madrid ha comunicato di essere contrario). quindi il Barca si è trovato di fronte ad un bivio, rinnovare Messi o mollare il progetto superlega, mi pare di capire che abbiano scelto la seconda opzione.


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho capito i limiti imposti sono sul tetto salariale, se si sono accordati per (sparo una cifra a caso) 40 milioni all'anno per 2/3 anni, e questa offerta supera il limite salariale, le opzioni sono due: o messi si riduce lo stipendio o il contratto non può essere firmato, stasera abbiamo saputo cosa ha scelto l'argentino


Sì, ma il tetto non è per il singolo salario. È per il monte ingaggi totale della squadra. È per quello che il Farça stava tentando di liberarsi di Griezman, Coutinho, ecc. Per liberare spazio per Messi. Siccome però sono ancora tutti lì e Messi di fatto sarebbe un nuovo acquisto (oggi è un P0) non hanno spazio per lui, anche con il taglio di stipendio.


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2021)

adesso sto leggendo che tecnicamente non solo messi ma anche gli altri arrivi a parametro zero non potrebbero essere registrati (depay, garcia, emerson ecc..)


----------



## Raryof (5 Agosto 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> non proprio, l'accordo era stato trovato con ingaggio dimezzato, avrebbe preso 20 mil il primo anno. ma ora sta venendo fuori un'altra ragione della rottura, la liga ha imposto al barca di mollare la superlega e accettare i soldi del fondo che però porterebbe svantaggi alla lunga (motivo per il quale il Real Madrid ha comunicato di essere contrario). quindi il Barca si è trovato di fronte ad un bivio, rinnovare Messi o mollare il progetto superlega, mi pare di capire che abbiano scelto la seconda opzione.


E' una bella notizia, la SL si dovrà fare ma bisognerà capire come riusciranno i big clubs a continuare a giocare nei campionati nazionali perché il nocciolo della questione è tutto lì, la Uefa cercherà di appoggiarsi alle leghe nazionali ma i big clubs saranno abbastanza compatti da riuscire a staccarsi e creare qualcosa di ben gestito e regolato con regole serie già dalla prima ora?
Adesso è il momento dello scontro, la Liga sta cercando di essere più severa nei confronti dei grandi club che sono mal messi finanziariamente, stanno cercando di coordinarli, di "salvarli" e di non farli scappare, in primis per via della pandemia e del reset che molte squadre dovranno fare ma in secundis stanno cercando di fare in modo che questi club possano staccarsi dalle grinfie della Uefa che in qualche maniera ha ridotto il calcio delle big ad un unico debito colossale.
Di chi è la colpa? quando scoppierà il bubbone? perché questo aumento dei costi? perché aspettare di arrivare al punto di non ritorno per cercare una soluzione? perché tutte queste commissioni? aumento dei costi? delle spese? perché gli aumenti incontrollabili? perché non mettersi ad un tavolo e stabilire nuove regole da rispettare tutti insieme? per tutti insieme io intendo 30 squadre, le più forti, perché per gestire l'intero sistema basterà gestire quelle 30 squadre che finanziariamente reggono tutta la baracca.
E allora sì alla SL, più introiti meno Champions, ma regole ferree, sensate, paritarie, ad oggi qualsiasi cosa che potrà essere simile ad una SL con salary cap, var a chiamata, stop perdite di tempo, conflitto di interessi tra club partecipanti e leghe nazionali sarà già un passo in avanti gigantesco rispetto al sistema attuale.
Tutto ciò dovrà portare ad una nuova Champions, slegata dai burocrati e gestita internamente da un'istituzione nuova controllata dai club più forti e non da persone che vogliono un guadagno ma non sanno controllare un prodotto troppo grande per certe menti piccole, corrotte che di calcio e di finanza ci capiscono pure poco.


----------

